# Does anyone here use a c-loop?



## Daniel Flather (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, does anyone here have any experience with this:


http://www.customslr.com/products/c-loop

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/801603-REG/Custom_SLR_CL01S_C_Loop_Camera_Strap_Mount.html


I like the idea of it, seems logical. But will it hold a 2.54 kg (5.6 lb) lens by its tripod mount?


Thanks.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 10, 2012)

I was asking about camera straps and initially I was pointed to several straps that used a similar mount. I don't find the traditional system normally gets in my way, but I can see how this could be an improvement. However it does depend on a potential single failure point. While a traditional strap is also a potential single failure point, the strap will probably have to pull/slide over your neck which may give you a few extra moments to catch it.

I'm sure you'll get some more opinions from people who do use them and a link or two to the fairly rare failure.


----------



## ScottyP (May 8, 2012)

I bought a shoulder strap from Luma Loop. It is their "Cinch Strap". It too hangs the camera upside-down but it connects at 2 points  so the camera cannot "twirl"  around like it does hanging from just 1 point. It is forced to lie flat against your side or back. The other part I like about it is the "Cinch" feature; you tug the little leather grasp and the strap gets short for snug carrying with no swinging. Tug it again and it lengthens for shooting. 

I really like it. http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 9, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I bought a shoulder strap from Luma Loop. It is their "Cinch Strap". It too hangs the camera upside-down but it connects at 2 points  so the camera cannot "twirl"  around like it does hanging from just 1 point. It is forced to lie flat against your side or back. The other part I like about it is the "Cinch" feature; you tug the little leather grasp and the strap gets short for snug carrying with no swinging. Tug it again and it lengthens for shooting.
> 
> I really like it. http://luma-labs.com/products/cinch



Yes, that looks like a great set up too. I wonder how that will work with my 200/2 lens (5 lbs); I don't want to stress the EF mount too much. That's the only negative to that set up. The sinlge point hook up of the cloop will remove al stress from the EF mount, but a 5 lbs load on one point is not the best. Yet, I'm sure the failure rate is so low it's moot. 

Thanks.


----------



## ScottyP (May 13, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a shoulder strap from Luma Loop. It is their "Cinch Strap". It too hangs the camera upside-down but it connects at 2 points  so the camera cannot "twirl"  around like it does hanging from just 1 point. It is forced to lie flat against your side or back. The other part I like about it is the "Cinch" feature; you tug the little leather grasp and the strap gets short for snug carrying with no swinging. Tug it again and it lengthens for shooting.
> ...



It feels very solid holding my 70-200 2-8, which is about the same weight.


----------



## mdm041 (May 13, 2012)

I use the black rapid strap which is a single point strap and I like a lot more than a traditional strap as it allows me to use it as a sling which is much more comfortable around my neck ESP when I've got my 70-200 f2.8 on my camera. You can also attach them together to easily carry two body's.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 2, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...



Thanks for the input, I'll be in NYC this weekend and I'll hit up B&H.


----------



## EvilTed (Aug 4, 2012)

I use a Luma Labs Cinch strap and a C-Loop for the tripod connector.
The reason is the swivel allows me to unravel without taking the webbing connection off.

The Cinch is the best strap I've tried but I've only gone as heavy as 70-200 and grip.

ET


----------



## jsexton (Aug 14, 2012)

I just ordered one with the split strap today. Hope to have it by the end of the week. Will mostly be for 7d/100-400 lens combo. I'll post pros/cons after I've had it for a bit.


----------



## jsexton (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had the C-loop and the split strap for a almost a week now and have been out on 3 2-hour long shoots, lots of walking around for wildlife. 7D and a 100-400 mostly for BIF so it's a decent bit of weight on it. Lots of brush around the lakes and lots of up and down trails to climb. Strap never slipped or moved over my shoulder, the rig was at a comfortable height and very quick to grab for a shot. So far very impressed. I was a bit concerned about the attachment point to the tripod screw hole, but the thick gasket provided has let me lock the screw down and hold it very well. Best of all it got the regular straps off of the top of the camera and out of the way. I'm looking at their M-plate as an add-on later. My initial thoughts are if you haven't gotten one already I'd recommend giving it a shot.


----------

